# Vorbau ändern am Hardtail->verstellbarer Vorbau empfehlenswert?



## log11 (24. September 2010)

Hallo Biker,

ich fahre derzeit ein Hardtail der Marke transalp24 mit einem recht flachen XLC Vorbau. Bin lange Zeit damit auch zufrieden gewesen.
Doch in letzter Zeit habe ich gerade bei Fahrten mit Helm und Brille das Problem, das mir bei längeren Touren der Nacken/Schultern weh tut. So ne Art Verspannung. Ich schiebe es auf die recht gestreckte Sitzposition.
Denn wenn ich unser MTB Tandem fahre, bei dem die Sitzposition aufrechter ist (trotz geraden MTB lenker) habe ich das Problem nicht.
Aus dem Grund will ich einen kürzeren und steileren Vorbau montieren.
Kann man die verstellbaren Vorbauten fürs MTB empfehlen? Ich habe ein wenig Bedenken das der Verstellmechanismus bei wurzligen Passagen überfordert ist und nachgibt. Ich denke zum Beispiel an diesen hier:
https://www.boc24.de/p/2DANGER-Vorbau-Racing-verstellbar____16330_11620

Danke für Eure Tips.

Gruß Tobias


----------



## kungfu (24. September 2010)

Die Trümmer sind sowas von schwer..............
Versuche doch erstmal 2 Spacerscheiben unter deinem jetzigen Vorbau zu montieren ( falss da genug Platz ist ).
Ansonsten mal die VRO Systeme anschauen. Das genannte gehört maximal an ein Trecking Bike.

Gruss
k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. September 2010)

Da geht es mir genau wie Dir: Ich mißtraue den Dingern auch. Mir käme keines ans Rad. 
Anders: Beim Syntace VRO hätte ich keine Bedenken. Der ist solide gebaut.
Davon abgesehen halte ich eine Verstellung aber für unnötig: Wenn man einmal seine Sitzposition gefunden hat, dreht man doch eh nicht mehr dran rum.
Probier doch einfach mal einen kürzeren, aufrechteren Vorbau und/oder einen Riser.


----------



## log11 (24. September 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ja mit Spacer ist nicht mehr viel zu machen. Ich habe schon einige drunter und noch mehr geht nicht. Dann ist die Klemmung Gabel - Vorbau nicht mehr optimal.
Ich habe gesehen, das es ja auch High Rise Vorbauten gibt mit 35 Grad Winkel.
Sowas in 90mm Ausführung dürfte doch auch schon den gewünschten Effekt erzielen.

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/b000vt3yty/geizhalspre03-21/ref=nosim?m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF"]BBB Vorbau HighRise 35D BHS-24, schwarz, 90mm: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Oder was meint Ihr?


----------



## HW49 (24. September 2010)

von Ritchey gibt's nen steileren vorbau 
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=3385;page=1;menu=1000,2,114;mid=7;pgc=0









> *Features: *3D kaltgeschmiedetes 6016 T-6 Aluminium. Stabile 4-Schraubenklemmung. Steuerrohrklemmung 1 1/8 Zoll. Wählbar zwischen 6° und 30°-Version. Die 6°-Version ist abfallend oder ansteigend verwendbar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
den eventunell in ner etwas kürzeren version nehmen , und dann wenn möglich ( sitzposition knie / pedal achse beachten ) noch den sattel nach vorne 

so habs ich gemacht und funktioniert


----------



## david99 (24. September 2010)

Schwer sind sie in der Tat... meiner wog 315g. Aber wenn man sie nur benutzt bis man die richtige Position gefunden hat geht das schon.


----------



## Enrgy (24. September 2010)

david99 schrieb:


> Schwer sind sie in der Tat... meiner wog 315g. Aber wenn man sie nur benutzt bis man die richtige Position gefunden hat geht das schon.



Eben. Für die Findung einer weitgehend schmerzfreien Lenkerposition sind 20Eu ja nicht zuviel. Immer noch billiger, als zB. 3 verschiedene Normalvorbauten zu kaufen, die dann immer noch nicht passen. 

Wenn mal die günstigste Lage ermittelt ist, kann man ja auf den passenden  leichten Normalvorbau umrüsten und das Ding in der Bucht versenken.


----------



## log11 (24. September 2010)

Der Ritchey hat nur 30Grad Steigung, der BBB 35Grad. Somit dürfte der BBB steiler sein sage ich jetzt mal.
Also mit 35 Grad auf 90mm Vorbaulänge dürfte ich gut 2-3cm gewinnen. Das reicht dann locker um ne entspanntere Sitzposition einnehmen zu können.


----------



## david99 (24. September 2010)

Gibt sonst auch noch 40° Vorbau...


----------



## log11 (24. September 2010)

Na 40 Grad ist schon ganz ordentlich. Nicht das ich dann wie auf ner Chopper draufsitze. 
Was ist den von dem SQ-lab MTB Vorbau 836 zu halten?
36 Grad und 50/60/70mm Länge.


http://www.bike-x-perts.com/product_info.php/products_id/241981


----------



## ulmerspatz (30. September 2010)

log11 schrieb:


> Hallo Biker,
> 
> ich fahre derzeit ein Hardtail der Marke transalp24 mit einem recht flachen XLC Vorbau. Bin lange Zeit damit auch zufrieden gewesen.
> Doch in letzter Zeit habe ich gerade bei Fahrten mit Helm und Brille das Problem, das mir bei lÃ¤ngeren Touren der Nacken/Schultern weh tut. So ne Art Verspannung. Ich schiebe es auf die recht gestreckte Sitzposition.
> ...


Zu deiner gestreckten Sitzposition: du bist kein Einzelfall, es gab schon HÃ¤ndler die Bikes mit zu langem Rahmen und Oberrohr verkauft haben, und die Biker durch Umsteigen auf den nÃ¤chst kleineren Rahmen ihre Probleme losgeworden sind. Deswegen erstmal checken, vielleicht ist dein Vorbau auch bloss zu lang, ohne zu flach zu sein.
Alternativ: Syntace VRO ECO kostet ca. 80,â¬ hat viele VerstellmÃ¶glichkeiten ist einfach zu einzustellen, zum Thema Haltbarkeit besuch mal die Herstellerseite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (30. September 2010)

Ich habe mir jetzt den BBB Vorbau in 35Grad und 90mm Ausführung bestellt.
Mal sehen wie ich damit klarkomme. Das bringt mich in etwa 2--3cm höher, was sicher reichen wird.

Grüße


----------



## seppel351 (25. Januar 2011)

Hey log11 ich habe ein ähnliches Problem. Schreib doch mal bitte kurz wie deine Erfahrungen mit dem neuen Vorbau sind.

DANKE


----------



## KobitheGrobi (19. September 2012)

Leider oft das gleiche, bei Problemen in ein Forum, Feedback gibt es selten.


----------

